

JavaScript Enlightenment eBook has been released - tbassetto
http://www.javascriptenlightenment.com

======
d0m
Seems a repeat of the hundreds of JavaScript book out there.

    
    
      Javascript Objects
      Working with objects and properties
      Object()
      Function
      This, Scope, Closure, blablahblah

~~~
oinksoft
I think there is a surplus of books out there on JavaScript fundamentals, the
language itself being quite simple. Maybe I (or somebody) ought to put
something out on using the DOM effectively, the ignorance of which I think is
most responsible for the "black box" syndrome decried in the introduction.
Flanagan's book is decent in that regard, but has never done a good job of
talking about practical use, browser/version differences, etc.

~~~
Apocryphon
Really? Eloquent JavaScript is the only (concise) JS fundamentals book I can
think of- there seems to be a surplus of web programming cookbooks and AJAX
guides.

~~~
oinksoft
Yes, that sort of DOM "cookbook" is scarcely worth the paper it's printed on.

------
codylindley
A free preview chapter and review is coming...I'm still working out the
details.

And...while JavaScript is the same...breaking down the nature of objects into
small conceptual sections supported by executable code (jsfiddle.net) is
anything but old hat. IMO!

------
keyle
If you're looking for great javascript books, I'd highly recommend 'Eloquent
Javascript' by Marijn Haverbeke.

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

It's free or $14 on kindle. And it's brilliant.

~~~
codylindley
This is a great book. But its more broad than it is specific. Its extremely
wide in its purpose. The intention of JavaScript Enlightenment" is to focus in
on the nature of objects and the native workings of JavaScript objects. I
don't see these books sharing the same purpose.

------
wccrawford
Seems like it might be a decent book, but without an excerpt, or some reviews
by people I trust, I can't really tell. And at $15, it's priced above my 'Ah,
why not?' line.

~~~
tbassetto
Definitely agree.

For what it's worth, "jQuery Enlightenment" is a good book and I trust Kyle
Simpson and Ben Nadel as technical editors.

------
mrjd
I agree, we need some kind of excerpt or something. The info from the table of
contents looks interesting though.

~~~
codylindley
Excerpt available here: [http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/javascript-
ajax/fully-unde...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/javascript-ajax/fully-
understanding-the-this-keyword/)

